# Dupe alert! Revlon dupe for Deborah Lippman Bad Romance



## zadidoll (Oct 11, 2011)

A few weeks ago I came across a few blog entries that claimed that Revlon's _Facets of Fuchsia_ from their _Expressionist Collection_ was a dupe for Deborah Lippmann's _Bad Romance_. I'm a bit on the skeptical side unless there are swatches of both items side-by-side and of course the blog entries didn't have swatches of the items for comparison. I ended up bying the _Facets of Fuchsia_ from my local RiteAid about three Saturdays ago (September 24) along with _Blue Mosiac_. I ordered Deborah Lippmann's _Bad Romance_ from Amazon.com through a Marketplace seller called B-Glowing and it arrived today!

The Revlon polish IS a dupe for _Bad Romance_... in the bottle. I haven't swatched it out yet because I have very little natural light right now (almost 6 PM and it's been raining all week). Of hand I don't recall how much I paid for it but I do know it went on clearance at my local RiteAid on Saturday. I know it's also sold at Fred Meyer in the Pacific NW.

No swatches on nail wheels yet due to the light condition. I'll have tomorrow but here are pictures of the two bottles side-by-side.







Revlon retailed at RiteAid for $4.79. Deborah Lippmann retails for $18.


----------



## lacquerbuzz (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm wearing the Revlon right now. Here's a swatch:


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 12, 2011)

I saw the Revlon after hemming and hawing over the Lippmann at Murale for so long - the Revlon is gorgeous, but I find I have to layer it over a black polish to cut down the amount of coats (I don't have the patience to remove 3 or 4 coats of glitter polish; 2 on a black base is the most I do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## divadoll (Oct 13, 2011)

wow!!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *lacquerbuzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing the Revlon right now. Here's a swatch:


----------



## lacquerbuzz (Oct 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw the Revlon after hemming and hawing over the Lippmann at Murale for so long - the Revlon is gorgeous, but I find I have to layer it over a black polish to cut down the amount of coats (I don't have the patience to remove 3 or 4 coats of glitter polish; 2 on a black base is the most I do
> 
> 
> ...



Me too. And it's a shame to waste such a great polish. I've layered 2 coats over one coat of black.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 13, 2011)

> Me too. And it's a shame to waste such a great polish. I've layered 2 coats over one coat of black.


 Especially when it's LE  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that's cool!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Oct 14, 2011)

I got this a few weeks ago, and wore it back when I first got it, I used a black polish so I wouldn't have to use more than 2 coats. A few months ago when I got Across The Universe, I almost got Bad Romance instead but I liked Across The Universe a lot more. When I saw revlon came out with a way better dupe I was happy when I found it randomly at rite aid. I also got blue mosaic that day because it was buy one get the other 50% off, I don't think the dupe is limited edition cause when I went to Target on the permanent revlon nail polish display it had its own little spot.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2011)

I painted my left hand, alternating polishes, and it's a dead on dupe. Save yourself $13 and get the Revlon. I'll have video up tomorrow.

Some differences though.

1st coat, Bad Romance was darker than Facets of Fuschia.

2nd coat, BR was still darker than FoF.

3rd coat, couldn't tell apart.


----------



## lacquerbuzz (Oct 15, 2011)

I think I've read somewhere they made it core after its release.


----------



## KitaRei (Oct 16, 2011)

I heard about this!  My friend/co-blogger made a post about this on our polish blog, I fell in love and told her I needed to have this immediately!  Yay for Revlon on getting this one right!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Oct 17, 2011)

I LOVE DL polishes, but hate how pricy they are. The Revlon dupe is GORGEOUS!


----------

